# My cat Savvy Friend Lee Collete



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I know this is a place for memorials for animals but I want to post my sorrow and happy memories of a friend of mine, Lee Collete, who suddenly passed away tonight. 

He and his wife were some of the most cat savvy people I had the privilege to work with. They are retired and would be up at 6 AM helping me clean boxes, medicate all my sick cats and kittens, cat sit for me and be at my house several times a day playing and enriching the lives of my fosters when I had to work out of town

Lee spent hours with my foster blind cats socializing them. He had knee surgery but he’d get down on my cement floor and crawl into my 4x8 kennel to spent time loving and comforting and getting my 2 blind kitties and one visually impaired cat to be comfortable around people and noises.

I’ve watch this worldly tuff ex marine cry tears in my kitchen at a horse he and his wife found that was a walking skeleton. We got Equine Rescue involved and the horse was put down he was so far gone. 

Lee adopted one of my blind kitties, Shirley. Shirley picked him out and fell deeply in love with Lee. He broke down and took her home. She followed him around like a little puppy. She slept with him every night. Everywhere he went she was right there. 

I’m a bit worried for Shirley. None of us mattered to her once she had Lee. I went up to intensive care to say good bye to him tonight. His wife told me she would put out some clothes of Lees to help Shirley in her transition without him now. This shows how giving they are, that in the middle of tragedy they were still caring for their own animals and their needs!

This world just lost a hard core, compassionate, knowledgeable, cat savvy man. We all miss you all ready Lee. Check on Mz Tess and Otis for me while you find all your cats and dogs you’ve had over the years. Thank you for making a huge difference in so many animals quality of life. You were a dear dear friend.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Merry. You've talked about him and his wife so often. Here he is in a video you posted last year:

http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site...d5&skin_id=701


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear.  He sounds like he was a good person.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Gosh Marie you have a good memory. Yes that was him! Even I forgot about that video! When I get some time I'll have to dig it up and post it. Our vet Dr L, was saying her good byes to. We were bemoaning what a loss this will be to the animal community. He was so young at heart, you never expected him to pass so early in his life. He was a giant presence in life. So many people loved and respected him. Everyday he was helping others. I can think of other people who shouldn't be taking up space in this world but God takes the good ones way too soon.


----------

